# horizontale Linie zentrieren ( hr , hr-tag )



## Gast170816 (15. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe eine <hr> mit Verlauf und nun wollte ich sie, dass sie nur 50% lang ist und zentriert ist machen.

Es funktioniert, so wie ich es habe, aber ich wollte fragen... funktioniert das so überall und ist das "aktuell" oder ist das eine veraltete Art und Weise, die man lieber nicht mehr verwenden sollte? (Irgendwo hab ich z.B. gelesen, das <hr> überhaupt "deprecated" ist.

Mein Code:

```
background-image: -moz-linear-gradient(left center , #FFFFFF, #DDDDDD, #FFFFFF);
    border: 0 none;
    height: 1px;
    margin: 10px auto; /*zum zentrieren*/
    width: 50%; /*für Länge 50%*/
```


----------



## MCoder (15. November 2013)

Hallo,

den Code kannst du auch als Style für ein "div" verwenden und damit auf "hr" verzichten.

Der Verlauf ("-moz-linear-gradient") wird allerdings nicht bei allen Browsern funktionieren. Da brauchst du noch zusätzlichen, browserabhängigen Code.

Gruß
MCoder


----------



## Gast170816 (15. November 2013)

Ja, ich hab noch so andere Verlaufsangaben für andere Browser (das war jetzt nur aus Firefox Firebug kopiert).
Dass das HR einfach so allein recht schlank ist, finde ich gut gegenüber nem Div... so prinzipiell scheint es ja dann doch ok sein es zu verwenden (ich sehe es z.B. auch in aktuellen Tutorials oder Templates, die Leute machen).


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. November 2013)

Hi,
hr ist nicht als deprecated eingestuft nur seine HTML-Attribute.
HR ist im Gegensatz zu einem Div semantisch.

Grüße


----------



## Gast170816 (15. November 2013)

Achso ok, dann kann ich ja in die CSS für das HR reinschreiben, was ich will (Dann hatte ich das mit dem deprecated-Hinweis falsch verstanden).


----------

